# Bolens or Arien?



## pr0cess0r (May 25, 2014)

Hello, i want to buy a old snow blower for 50$ and have the choice of a 10hp bolens with light electric start tht stoped working last winter and. An older Arien series 10000 that start but is older and need new paint.

I dont find a lot of info about this red Bolens but it look like it have more featur and bigger engine.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. From what I've come across in researching parts I think you'd have an easier time and more support from other owners if you went with the Ariens.

I haven't researched Bolens so I can't say if it's a real Bolens or if someone made them for them but they are much more rare so if something important failed it would likely be more of a struggle to find a replacement if you even could.

With this be your only snow blower ??


----------



## pr0cess0r (May 25, 2014)

Yes it will be my first snow blower for my new home! I saw the website dedicated to this serie of arien and they must be good !


----------



## pr0cess0r (May 25, 2014)

here are some pictures maybe you can give me more infor about them!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I'd grab both.

That Bolens looks to be in nice shape BUT ... it's going to be your only machine (at least for now). The Ariens is a nice stout machine and a lot of us would be climbing over you to get it but for you ... maybe something newer that has better parts availability.
If that Ariens is $50 bucks buy it, buy it NOW. You can always sell it and not lose a penny. Once you have the Ariens safely at home you can start to go over it and post questions but I'd still keep an eye open for something newer.

How handy are you ?? That's going to make a huge difference if the Bolens or Ariens are a good buy as far as keeping and serving you. If you're handy and have some skills and tools that Ariens is a tank. If you're not that handy I'd still recommend buying it today but maybe cleaning it up and reselling and using that money to get something newer. Kind of a snow blower "ladder". I think some of "us" here actually look for the oldest ones we can find but we have something else we use for a daily snow blower. If you're only going to have one you either need to rebuild the old dog so it's reliable or go for something newer of most likely less quality but easier to find and faster to get replacement parts should something crap out in the first 5' of a 20" snowfall.


----------



## pr0cess0r (May 25, 2014)

then i will get the arien tomorrow and have a look at it but it run and maybe is just old!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

There are two ID's for the snow blower and one for the engine.
The one in the picture is for the auger housing but there should be another at the back of the transmission housing.
If you're curious you need to search "Trak-team". This blower is convertible into a couple different machines if you have the attachments. Hard to find, expensive usually if you do but it's kind of cool.

Here is a wealth of into including how to look up the model numbers and years. The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro info site.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

ALOHA to the forms.. if I had 2 pick between the two. I would go with the BOLENS.


----------



## pr0cess0r (May 25, 2014)

Can you give me more info about it? Is it made by mtd or its older ?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

pr0cess0r said:


> Can you give me more info about it? Is it made by mtd or its older ?


 that one might have been still made by FMC. MTD has killed of the BOLENS line pretty much. SAM'S BOLENS.COM has parts for them. the engine on both those machines are tecumsapart.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Give you more info about ???

The front part of the Ariens in the picture has a model number and that comes up to be: 910017 - 24" Sno-Thro attachment - (1973 - 1974)

The "tractor" (engine, transmission and control assembly) could be newer or older. Need it's model number to find out.

The Ariens is an Ariens and the company is still around.

The Bolens control panel looks a lot like my Jacobsen.
Around 2001 Bolens was purchased by MTD.
Do you have the model number of the Bolens ??
That Bolens is likely before MTD but need numbers to tell for sure.

walkbehindsnowblowers

http://dl.owneriq.net/5/5ac0dc6e-227c-1674-5d64-6608ce2a57ad.pdf


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

FMC was Bolens parent company like GM is to Chevrolet. Looks like MTD still brands products with the Bolens name. http://www.mtdproducts.com/webapp/w...egory2_10500_20500_1341945_1341884_1341884_-1


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Give you more info about ???
> 
> The front part of the Ariens in the picture has a model number and that comes up to be: 910017 - 24" Sno-Thro attachment - (1973 - 1974)
> The "tractor" (engine, transmission and control assembly) could be newer or older. Need it's model number to find out.


The tractor is also a 1973 or 1974..it has the unique feature of the '73/'74 10,000 series, which is the "engine clutch lever" moved to the handlebar position, instead of the lever on the side of the machine..Only the '73 and '74 10,000 series had that feature..(then all future models did as well, starting with the 924000 series which replaced the 10,000 series.)..Its probably a model 910019, or close to it. I agree, for $50, thats a bargain! If everything works, its worth about $200. 

Scot


----------



## pr0cess0r (May 25, 2014)

hello, i bought the arien for 40$ i primer it 3 time and it fired first pull! all lever on it did move and its the 6 hp engine ! i will post more picture when i have it home!


its a 910019 if i look it on your website!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Well, now that you have your hands on it it's time to post it here --> Ariens Snowblowers - Snowblower Forum : Snow Blower Forums
and start checking out it's condition.

Congratulations on your purchase.


----------

